# home theater dimensions and riser height



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi

Getting ready to start construction in about 3-4 weeks.
Here is my plan and dimensions, please review if this will work. I can make changes. I want to make sure the seating distance, riser dimensions length and height, and screen size are appropriate. Please comment and make suggestions. Thanks a bunch in advance.

Room Dimensions 20' 9"length, 13 '7"wide and 7' 7" height.

False wall 2 feet from screen wall

AT screen size 150 inch seymore av 2.35:1 with blanking panels

first row seating 11-12 feet

second row seating 17-18 feet

Riser 6 feet long

Screen 20 inches from floor , 1 feet from the ceiling

Riser height 12 inches ( ceiling height in riser area is 8 feet)

Theaters seats height 44 inches.

First time building a home theater. Nervous how this will turn out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sounds good so far. look forward to pictures of your build


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The only thing I am not sure about it the ability of the people sitting in the second row and their ability to see the bottom of the screen. How many seats are you planning for the first and second rows - I am guessing with a riser width of 6' that you will just have two seats, but want to make sure. Are you planning to offset the seating so that the back row looks between the heads of the front row?

Other than this, I think everything else looks solid. Looking forward to following along!


----------



## santosh (Sep 29, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> The only thing I am not sure about it the ability of the people sitting in the second row and their ability to see the bottom of the screen. How many seats are you planning for the first and second rows - I am guessing with a riser width of 6' that you will just have two seats, but want to make sure. Are you planning to offset the seating so that the back row looks between the heads of the front row?
> 
> Other than this, I think everything else looks solid. Looking forward to following along!


thanks for the input
material delivered from home depot today.will post pics once construction gets going.pulling permits at this time.
the seating plan at his time is to have 4 spacesaver theater seats in the front row( total width 120 inches)
and possibly a multi media sofa at the back. I agree with your concern regarding bottom of the screen may have to adjust the screen size. any other seating configuration suggestions is welcome


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello. You have just about the same Setup as I do. My screen is 22-23 inches from the floor and my seats are placed almost identical. I would say 95% of the time I have no problem. But sometimes we have people over that sit so strait up in the front row that there heads cover about 4 inches of the screen. This is in 16:9 ratio. When it has the bars witch is a lot of the time it has no affect. Most people will put there feet up and lounge on the coach and never cover the screen. I also have theater chairs rear and a coach in the front. I took off the feet on the coach to lower is about 2 inches. And my riser is 12 inches tall. So you should be fine. Its a balancing act when you are trying to get the bighist screen you can.


----------



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

my space is pretty close to this. do you think in addition to these two rows you could also fit a small bar counter and stools behind the second row without being to close to the back wall?

Joe


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is my room. http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=187502

My room specs are all here if you would like to see what I have done with somewhat limited space. But I did do s tbar behind my 2nd row.


----------



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

Is that bar top about 12" deep.

Santosh - would that be pushing it if you were to add one with your set up and dimensions.

Joe


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I would have to measure when I get home. It is whatever the standard is for most bars. I want to say 15inch but I will check.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Santosh. I'd you have a foot above the screen I would move it up about 4-5 inches. I have a lower cealing and my screen is 2-3 inches. And it works just fine.


----------

